# Imprimido / Impreso



## pepita perez

Ya sé que lo más correcto es decir "impreso", pero, ¿está aceptado "imprimido" como participio de imprimir? A mí me suena muy bien.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Hola, Pepita.
Imprimir tiene doble pasado participio: uno regular, imprimido y otro irregular, impreso. Ambos son correctos, mira aquí.
Saludos 
Tigger


----------



## Gévy

Hola Pepita,

Desde luego que está aceptado "imprimido" al igual que "impreso".

Yo prefiero decir: Lo he imprimido /ha quedado impreso o está impreso, un documento impreso.

No sé si mi criterio acción/resultado tiene algún fundamento.


----------



## belén

A mi me suena mejor "lo he impreso" pero bueno, si están los 2 aceptados, es cuestión de gustos...


----------



## VORTEGO

Los verbos _imprimir_ y _freír_ poseen dos participios, uno regular y otro irregular, y ambos son igualmente correctos en español:​Infinitivo: _imprimir_
Participios: _impreso_ e _imprimido_​Infinitivo: _freír_
Participio: _freído_ e _frito_
__ 
_Espero que os ayude. _
__ 
_Saludos._
​


----------



## Jellby

Yo diría que en ambos casos (imprimir y freír), cuando el participio funciona como adjetivo, se usa con mucha mayor frecuencia el participio irregular, mientras que el uso en los tiempos compuestos es más vacilante.


----------



## pepita perez

gracias a todos!


----------



## mariposita

Hay muchísimos ejemplos históricos de esto--como torcido/tuerto, invertido/inverso, teñido/tinto, suspendido/suspenso, confundido/confuso, soltado/suelto...

Lo que pasa es que trás el tiempo normalmente la opción más culta y irregular (frito, tuerto, impreso) pasa a ser adjectivo, mientras la opción regular surge y se usa como participio. Pero no siempre... roto, muerto, cubierto...


----------



## dianaih_z

estimados conocedores del lenguaje español!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ilustrenme con esa sabiduría:
yo tengo la virtud o el defecto según sea el caso de corregir a la gente cuando habla o escribe, jiji, pero cualquiera comete errores!!
¿como se usan las siguientes palabras o al menos cuales son las correctas?

haz o has?
a ver o haber?
imprimido o impreso?jajaja
deduci o deduje?
como ves o como vez?


----------



## pickypuck

dianaih_z said:
			
		

> estimados conocedores del lenguaje español!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ilustrenme con esa sabiduría:
> yo tengo la virtud o el defecto según sea el caso de corregir a la gente cuando habla o escribe, jiji, pero cualquiera comete errores!!
> ¿como se usan las siguientes palabras o al menos cuales son las correctas?
> 
> haz o has?
> a ver o haber?
> imprimido o impreso?jajaja
> deduci o deduje?
> como ves o como vez?


 
Qué tal dianaih_z. Sin un contexto es imposible decirte lo que preguntas, excepto "deducí", que no existe en español.



			
				dianaih_z said:
			
		

> Y que tal de la doble negación, acaso alguien ya se ha dado cuenta que al negar algo 2 veces, en realidad lo está afirmando!!
> 
> pór ejemplo:
> "hoy no vino nadie" (quiere decir q si vino alguien)
> "no hay nada" (quiere decir qu hay algo???)
> "no hice nada" (en realidad hice algo)
> "no le dije nada" (le dije algo)
> 
> En estos casos lo correcto sería decir "le dije nada", "hice nada", "hay nada", etc, pero ojo! no estamos acostumbrados a hablar de esta forma.
> 
> Espero comentarios
> Saludos, este foro es una buena retroalimentación!


 
Creo que cambiaste la clase de español por la de inglés  

¡Olé!


----------



## dianaih_z

hola pickypuck
respecto a las palabras de arriba un ejemplo sería:

"haber que hacemos el fin de semana"
"a ver que hacemos el fin de semana", 

"haz lo que te digo"
"has lo que te digo"

respecto a lo de imprimido e impreso, si no me equivoco, ambos son correctos, tu que opinas?

¿Cuál es la expresión correcta?


----------



## Honeypum

dianaih_z said:
			
		

> hola pickypuck
> respecto a las palabras de arriba un ejemplo sería:
> 
> "haber que hacemos el fin de semana"
> "a ver que hacemos el fin de semana",
> 
> "haz lo que te digo"
> "has lo que te digo"
> 
> respecto a lo de imprimido e impreso, si no me equivoco, ambos son correctos, tu que opinas?
> 
> ¿Cuál es la expresión correcta?


 
Imprimido e impreso, como participo, son correctas. Pero al oído suena mucho mejor impreso.
Saludos,


----------



## dianaih_z

sabrinita gracias por la información!!!!!!!!


----------



## ordequin

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Imprimido e impreso, como participo, son correctas. Pero al oído suena mucho mejor impreso.
> Saludos,


Ambas formas pueden utilizarse como participios. Pero sólo "impreso" podrá usarse como adjetivo; ahí está la diferencia.


----------



## ILT

dianaih_z said:
			
		

> *¡E*stimados conocedores del lenguaje español!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *I*l*ú*strenme con esa sabiduría:
> *Y*o tengo la virtud o el defecto*,* según sea el caso*,* de corregir a la gente cuando habla o escribe, jiji, pero, *¡*cualquiera comete errores!!
> ¿*Có*mo se usan las siguientes palabras o al menos cu*á*les son las correctas?
> 
> *¿**H*az o has?*
> ¿A* ver o haber?
> *¿I*mprimido o impreso?jajaja
> *¿D*educ*í* o deduje?
> *¿Có*mo ves o como vez?


 Hola dianaih_z:

Bienvenida al foro. He rescatado tu pregunta de otro hilo, para guardar el orden del foro. Cuando tengas preguntas nuevas abre un hilo nuevo y será más fácil ayudarte.

Aproveché también para hacer unas correcciones a tu texto 

Ahora que como respuesta, definitivamente depende del contexto, porque mira:
Un haz de varas.
Has de cuenta que no me viste.

A ver si puedo ir.
Fué bueno haber ido.

Después de haber imprimido la tarea, me acosté a dormir.
Este libro fue impreso en 1875.

Deduje que siempre ha sido así.
(Vos) deducí este gasto autorizado.

¿Cómo ves esta opción?
Como vez primera.

Como podrás ver, todas las que has puesto son válidas según el contexto.

Saludos


----------



## indigoio

I love translating said:
			
		

> Ahora que como respuesta, definitivamente depende del contexto, porque mira:
> Un haz de varas.
> Has  de cuenta que no me viste.


Permítanme una pequeña observación...
En este caso no estoy de acuerdo porque se refiere al verbo _hacer_ y no _haber_. (_"Yo hice de cuenta que no te vi"_, y no _"Yo hube de cuenta que no te vi"_)

Por lo demás, son unos excelentes ejemplos (aunque el argentino -deducí- francamente lo desconocía )

Saludos


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

*Haber y a ver - *no entiendo la confusión. _A ver qué hacemos:_ _a ver _se refiere a _veamos_, lo dice el verbo. Haber significa, básicamente, existir.


----------



## lazarus1907

indigoio said:
			
		

> Permítanme una pequeña observación...
> En este caso no estoy de acuerdo porque se refiere al verbo _hacer_ y no _haber_. (_"Yo hice de cuenta que no te vi"_, y no _"Yo hube de cuenta que no te vi"_)
> 
> Por lo demás, son unos excelentes ejemplos (aunque el argentino -dedu*je*- francamente lo desconocía )


La frase de I Love Translating estaba escrita perfectamente: El imperativo del verbo hacer es "haz", y no "has" (otra cosa es cómo lo pronunciáis en México).

Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

I love translating said:
			
		

> Deduje que siempre ha sido así.
> (Vos) deducí este gasto autorizado.


En el voseo argentino

Deduce que siempre ha sido así. (Tú / Imperativo)
Deducí que siempre ha sido así. (Vos / Imperativo)

Dedujiste que siempre ha sido así. (Tú)
Dedujiste que siempre ha sido así. (Vos / Forma aceptada a todo nivel )
Dedujistes que siempre ha sido así. (Vos / Forma coloquial)

"Deduje" es primera persona y no hay diferencias

Haz lo que quieras (Tú / Imperativo)
Hacé lo que quieras. (Vos / Imperativo)


----------



## ordequin

Si "I love translating" utiliza en su frase el verbo HACER, y el imperativo de hacer es HAZ; entonces deduzco que Indigoio tiene razón, ya que él se refiere a la frase "Has de cuenta que no te ví".
O si no , la única posibilidad que se me ocurre es que "Has", provenga de otro verbo. 
Quedo a la espera de una aclaración, porque los mensajes anteriores me han generado duda y confusión.
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## ordequin

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> La frase de I Love Translating estaba escrita perfectamente: El imperativo del verbo hacer es "haz", y no "has" (otra cosa es cómo lo pronunciáis en México).
> 
> Saludos.


Frase de I love translating: "Has de cuenta que no te vi"


----------



## elcampet

ordequin said:
			
		

> Frase de I love translating: "Has de cuenta que no te vi"


Estoy de acuerdo con ordequin, si quiero que hagas (de hacer) de cuenta que no me viste, el imperativo *tiene* que ser *haz *de cuenta que no me viste. De no ser así, me regreso a la escuela primaria.


----------



## Honeypum

elcampet said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con ordequin, si quiero que hagas (de hacer) de cuenta que no me viste, el imperativo *tiene* que ser *haz *de cuenta que no me viste. De no ser así, me regreso a la escuela primaria.


 
Sí, sí. Creo que Lazarus1907 ha creído que Ordequin había corregido a LN escribiendo "has", cuando lo que él ha dicho es que "has" era incorrecto y que debía ser "haz".


----------



## elcampet

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Sí, sí. Creo que Lazarus1907 ha creído que Ordequin había corregido a LN escribiendo "has", cuando lo que él ha dicho es que "has" era incorrecto y que debía ser "haz".


Por favor Honeypum,* hazlo* como quieras pero explícame mejor lo que quisiste aclarar. Gracias.


----------



## Honeypum

Te resumo el asunto:

- ILT escribió en el mensaje # 7 "Has de cuenta que no me viste."
- Indigo escribió en el mensaje # 8 "Has de cuenta que no me viste.", queriendo decir que "has" estaba mal.
- Lazarus1907 corrigió a Indigo y escribió en el msj #10 "La frase de I Love Translating estaba escrita perfectamente: El imperativo del verbo hacer es "haz", y no "has"" _(lo mismo que había corregido Indigo)_
- Ordequín dice (#10) que: "Si "I love translating" utiliza en su frase el verbo HACER, y el imperativo de hacer es HAZ; entonces deduzco que Indigoio tiene razón..."
- En el mensaje #14 tu dijiste que estabas de acuerdo con Ordequín
- En el mensaje #15 yo solo quise decir que Lazarus probablemente había malentendido la correción (que él habría entendido que Indigo puso "has" y no "haz").

Vaya lío.. me quedé sin aliento de tanto hablar..


----------



## roxcyn

Haz: has
vez: ves

A veces se escribe las palabras con una s porque la z suena como una s.  Se escribe así, sobre todo, en la Internet.  

Haz (tú, mandato de hacer)
Has (tú, 2ª persona de haber)
Ves (tú, 2ª persona de ver)
Vez (la palabra "vez")


----------



## roxcyn

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> *Haber y a ver - *no entiendo la confusión. _A ver qué hacemos:_ _a ver _se refiere a _veamos_, lo dice el verbo. Haber significa, básicamente, existir.



Tiene el mismo pronunciación en español.  Así, si alguien teclea por la Internet escribe: Haber, ¿qué haces?, pero en realidad quiere decir--A ver, ¿qué haces?


----------



## elcampet

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Te resumo el asunto:
> 
> - ILT escribió en el mensaje # 7 "Has de cuenta que no me viste."
> - Indigo escribió en el mensaje # 8 "Has de cuenta que no me viste.", queriendo decir que "has" estaba mal.
> - Lazarus1907 corrigió a Indigo y escribió en el msj #10 "La frase de I Love Translating estaba escrita perfectamente: El imperativo del verbo hacer es "haz", y no "has"" _(lo mismo que había corregido Indigo)_
> - Ordequín dice (#10) que: "Si "I love translating" utiliza en su frase el verbo HACER, y el imperativo de hacer es HAZ; entonces deduzco que Indigoio tiene razón..."
> - En el mensaje #14 tu dijiste que estabas de acuerdo con Ordequín
> - En el mensaje #15 yo solo quise decir que Lazarus probablemente había malentendido la correción (que él habría entendido que Indigo puso "has" y no "haz").
> 
> Vaya lío.. me quedé sin aliento de tanto hablar..


 
Muchas gracias Honeypum, por tomarte el trabajo de toda esa explicación, ahora todo me ha quedado claro. Mi mejor reconocimiento.


----------



## ILT

Efectivamente, se me fue el error de escribir haz con s, ¡perdón! 
Pero la duda subsiste, sin contexto por parte de dianaih_z, no podemos decir que alguna de sus palabras (excepto por has ) está mal.


----------



## indigoio

ordequin said:
			
		

> Frase de I love translating: "Has de cuenta que no te vi"



Hola...

Gracias ordequin. Sí, lo que pasa es que Lazarus hizo mal la citación o no entiendo qué pasó, de dónde surgió la confusión. Quizá no fui clara en mi mensaje.

Muy buena exposición, honeypum, muchas gracias! 

Yo únicamente anoté como error el _"has de cuenta"_ de ILT.
Y en cuanto al _deducí_ (que me corrigió Lazarus), yo sólo cité el ejemplo de ILT: Deduje que siempre ha sido así. (Vos) deducí este gasto autorizad[/I]o; para aclarar que en lo personal desconocía ese uso argentino y me alegro de saberlo ahora, nunca dije que fuera incorrecto (no soy nadie para corregir un argentinismo).

En fin, _hagamos de cuenta que no pasó nada_, espero que la confusión haya sido aclarada.

Gracias a todos, buen día... y nos seguimos encontrando por aquí

Sandra


----------



## Donpayin

¿impreso o imprimido? ¿cual es el correcto?


----------



## Aniat

para mí es impreso, sin dudas


----------



## Aniat

dianaih_z said:


> haz o has?
> a ver o haber?
> imprimido o impreso?jajaja
> deduci o deduje?
> como ves o como vez?



Para mí, es así:

Haz = rayo (un haz de luz)
Has = conjugación de haber (Has hecho tu tarea?)
Impreso, sin dudas (imprimir es irregular)
Deduje (irregular también) 
Deducí (como bien dice el post anterior a este, se acepta como imperativo argentino, pero no como pasado)
Ves = conjugación de mirar (Cómo ves la economía actual?)
Vez = cantidad (Como vez primera, te perdono, pero que no se repita)

Otra cosa: gracias a todos por hacer un sitio de internet donde SÍ importa escribir correctamente! Estoy cansada de los foros donde cada uno escribe como se le antoja en el momento, o como le sale, sin pensar.


----------



## SpiceMan

Imprimir tiene participio regular (imprimido) e irregular (impreso). Ambos son correctos. En portugués tienen el mismo problema, el irregular (impresso) es más común que el regular (imprimido) por lo que algunos llegan a considerar al segundo como incorrecto.

En el DRAE figuran ambos.

Aniat: en Argentina, imprimido "suena mal". Pero eso no lo hace incorrecto.


----------



## mirx

Para mì impreso es sòlo en voz pasiva e imrpimido en activa.

Los libros fueron impresos hace 5 anios.
No he imprimido ni la mitad de mi trabajo.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

SpiceMan:
Hace una semana, tuve una pequeña discusión con una amiga por el hecho de yo le haber corregido cuando ella me dijo que se iva a la impresora buscar su trabajo que había imprimido. Al momento le dije: impreso quieres decir ?
Para mi sorpresa ella me enseñó que está correcto usar imprimido cuando antes hay el verbo haber o tener (en portugués), tal como:
yo había imprimido el documento; o
yo tenía (tinha) imprimido el texto cuando ella me llamó.

Fuera de estas dos situaciones siempre hay que usar impreso. 

No se olviden que yo estoy en Brazil y esta regla sirve para el portugués, aún que yo esté escribiendo en español. Será que sirve también al español ?
Saludos.


----------



## SpiceMan

En el español no hay tal regla cuando es un tiempo compuesto, pero parece que hay la misma tendencia a la hora de usar el participio como adjetivo.



> *imprimir*. ‘Marcar sobre papel u otra materia [un texto, un dibujo, etc.] por medios mecánicos o electrónicos’ y ‘dar a alguien o algo [un determinado carácter, estilo, etc.]’. Tiene dos participios: el regular _imprimido_ y el irregular _impreso_. Aunque existe hoy una clara tendencia, más acusada en América que en España, a preferir el uso de la forma irregular _impreso,_ ambos participios pueden utilizarse indistintamente en la formación de los tiempos compuestos y de la pasiva perifrástica: _«Habían impreso en su lugar billetes de a cien»_ (GaMárquez _Amor_ [Col. 1985]); _«La obra_ [...] _circulaba dos años después de haber sido impresa en una ciudad protestante»_ (Trabulse _Orígenes_ [Méx. 1994]); _«En total se han imprimido 35 000 carteles» _(_Mundo_ [Esp.] 11.11.96); _«Esta obra ha sido imprimida por La Torre de Papel»_ (_Prensa_ [Nic.] 21.10.97). En función adjetiva se prefiere en todo el ámbito hispánico la forma irregular _impreso:_ _«Contempló una vez más la imagen impresa en la tarjeta postal»_ (Martini _Fantasma_ [Arg. 1986]).
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Correcciones:


Ricardo Tavares said:


> SpiceMan:
> Hace una semana, tuve una pequeña discusión con una amiga por el hecho de yo le *la* haber *había* corregido cuando ella me dijo que se iva iba a la impresora buscar su *un* trabajo que había imprimido. Al *En el* momento le dije: *¿I*mpreso, quieres *querrás* decir?
> Para mi sorpresa*,* ella *(no está mal, suena superfluo)* me enseñó que *es*tá correcto usar imprimido cuando *está* antes hay *d*el verbo haber o tener (en portugués), tal como:
> yo había imprimido el documento; o
> yo tenía (tinha) imprimido el texto cuando ella me llamó.
> 
> Fuera de estas dos situaciones siempre hay que usar impreso.
> 
> No se olviden que yo estoy en Brazil y esta regla sirve para el portugués, aún que *aunque* yo esté escribiendo en español. *¿*Será que sirve también al *para el* español ? *(¿Será que ...? no tiene el mismo matiz que en portugués, yo diría "¿Servirá también para...". En español, me parece, se usa para hipótesis explicativas sobre un hecho pasado, y en general sin ser de carácter interrogativo: será que tiene hambre que compro 20 kilos de carne.)*
> Saludos.


Como comentario aparte, el uso del verbo tener como auxiliar en el español es bastante escaso. Es una estructura bastante arcaica dentro del idioma español, que se usa casi exclusivamente en frases más o menos hechas (Tener dicho algo, Tener oído algo, tener asegurado algo, etc). Salvo ese tipo de frases semi hechas, se usa haber como auxiliar siempre (excepto en zonas con gran influencia del portugués, como la zona fronteriza entre Uruguay y Brasil, y similares).


----------



## ordequin

Resumen:
Impreso e imprimido como participios, (aunque sea más común "impreso").
Impreso, como adjetivo únicamente.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Spice:
A mí me encantó sus correcciones en mi texto, pues me parece que es una ótima manera de se aprender un idioma. Por favor, haz siempre eso, ok ?
Un gran saludo !!


----------



## Sr. Cabeza

Hola,

He encontrado en diversos diccionarios ambas formas de participio del verbo "imprimir" como válidas. 

¿Sabe alguien si las dos tienen las mismas connotaciones? Quiero decir, ¿es alguna de más reciente incorporación o pertenecen al lenguaje culto/vulgar...?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## lazarus1907

Sr. Cabeza said:


> Hola*:*
> 
> He encontrado en diversos diccionarios ambas formas de participio del verbo "imprimir" como válidas.
> 
> ¿Sabe alguien si las dos tienen las mismas connotaciones? Quiero decir, ¿es alguna de más reciente incorporación o pertenecen al lenguaje culto/vulgar...?
> 
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda


"Impreso" es un participio irregular, que también funciona como adjetivo. "Imprimido" es un participio poco usado que no puede funcionar como adjetivo.

Después del saludo en las cartas se usan los dos puntos, no la coma (como en inglés).

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Suele pasar que las formas irregulares son vistas como como más cultas, y no creo que ésta sea una excepción, pero ambas son válidas. No obstante:

- Como participio para tiempos compuestos, existe una tendencia a preferir "impreso", pero muy a menudo, sobre todo en España, se usa "imprimido".

- Como adjetivo se prefiere "impreso".

- Como sustantivo, sólo "impreso" es válido (rellenar un impreso).


----------



## Honeypum

Pero convengamos que "imprimido", aunque se utilice, suena fatal al oído (suena como "escribido").


----------



## Miguelillo 87

De acuerdo con Honeypum, de hecho en México alguien que dice impreso siempre va a ser corregido, para que diga la palabra “correcta” impreso.
Entonces respondiendo a tu pregunta, En México usar impreso se escucha corriente (vulgar)


----------



## Honeypum

Miguelillo 87 said:


> De acuerdo con Honeypum, de hecho en México alguien que dice impreso siempre va a ser corregido, para que diga la palabra “correcta” impreso.
> Entonces respondiendo a tu pregunta, En México usar impreso se escucha corriente (vulgar)


 
  Creo que estás diciendo exactamente lo contrario a lo que he dicho yo, salvo que se trate de un error al escribir. Lo que a mí, y supongo que a la mayoría de los argentinos, nos suena mal es el uso del participio "imprimido". 
Impreso es el que se utiliza normalmente...
¿Es en México al revés?
Saluditos,


----------



## Arenita

Hola foreros:

Espero que este pequeño artículo nos ayude un poco más:

http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/MuestraForo?obra=1598&comentario=13652

Saluditos
=Þ


----------



## biomartix

hola!
En España yo siempre habia oído y utilizado impreso hasta que todos empezamos a tener impresora en casa, que ha habido un aumento del uso de imprimido. Como participio yo creo que ahora se usa más. A mi me sigue sonando mal.


----------



## SpiceMan

Ya hubo otras discusiones al respecto. Por ejemplo, acá y acá.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Honeypum said:


> Creo que estás diciendo exactamente lo contrario a lo que he dicho yo, salvo que se trate de un error al escribir. Lo que a mí, y supongo que a la mayoría de los argentinos, nos suena mal es el uso del participio "imprimido".
> Impreso es el que se utiliza normalmente...
> ¿Es en México al revés?
> Saluditos,


Lo siento una pequeña confusión como dices tú.
Impimido 
Impreso


----------



## chicaswing

Diganme chicos como es que se dice para referirse a un documento que se imprime: imprimido o impreso
ya está imprimido ó ya está impreso
gracias mil


----------



## lamartus

Las dos formas son correctas. Échale un vistazo a esto:

http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ESverbs.asp?v=imprimir

¡Suerte!


----------



## hosec

Hola:

no obstante lo señalado por lamartus ("imprimir" seguramente será una de las pocas excepciones, si no la única), los vebos con doble participio usan el regular para la conjugación (He imprimido, he suspendido, he recluido...) y el irregular como adjetivo o sustantivo (un folio impreso, un examen suspenso, un recluso...)
A mí, "he impreso" me suena un tanto afectado, aunque reconozco que lo he oído en más de una ocasión.

Saludos.


----------



## chicaswing

Gracias chicos


----------



## hosec

chics said:


> Querías decir un suspenso ¿verdad?


 

¡Sííí!

Ahora mismo lo edito


----------



## halverto

Está clarísimo que ambos participios se pueden usar. Pero mi pregunta va más allá: ¿De dónde parte el asunto de considerar incorrecto el participio _*imprimido*_? Nos suena mal porque históricamente nos han educado para que nuestro oído lo rechace. Pero a nadie le suena mal escuchar que las naranjas están recién *exprimidas*. ¿No deberia ser lo correcto: naranjas recién _*expresas*_?

¿De dónde nace la mala fama del participio _*imprimido*_? ¿La RAE lo rechazó antiguamente? Voy a enviar esta misma consulta al mail de la RAE para investigar.

Otro caso: en la conjugación del verbo Escribir, aparece sólo un participio irregular: *escrito*. ¿Quizás en el futuro se acepte su versión regular: _*escribido*_?


----------



## mariposita

halverto said:


> Está clarísimo que ambos participios se pueden usar. Pero mi pregunta va más allá: ¿De dónde parte el asunto de considerar incorrecto el participio _*imprimido*_? Nos suena mal porque históricamente nos han educado para que nuestro oído lo rechace. Pero a nadie le suena mal escuchar que las naranjas están recién *exprimidas*. ¿No deberia ser lo correcto: naranjas recién _*expresas*_?
> 
> ¿De dónde nace la mala fama del participio _*imprimido*_? ¿La RAE lo rechazó antiguamente? Voy a enviar esta misma consulta al mail de la RAE para investigar.
> 
> Otro caso: en la conjugación del verbo Escribir, aparece sólo un participio irregular: *escrito*. ¿Quizás en el futuro se acepte su versión regular: _*escribido*_?



Hay muchos ejemplos de parejas de participios como los anteriores...

tuerto/torcido
atento/atendido
despierto/despertado
tinto/teñido
frito/freído
electo/elegido
etc.

La trayectoria normal sería que el participio culto pasa a ser adjetivo y el participio popular y débil (que surge inicialmente como hipercorreción) solo actúa como participio. Pero, claro, hay vacilaciones y excepciones.


----------



## Calambur

> ¿De dónde parte el asunto de considerar incorrecto el participio _*imprimido*_?


Tanto en este caso como en otros similares, creo que es simplemente una cuestión de uso... Por alguna razón se tiende a usar más una forma que otra y luego termina imponiéndose. 
Fijate, por ejemplo, en *roto*:
_Un no *rompido* sueño,_
_un día puro, alegre, libre quiero; _(Fray Luis de León).



> Voy a enviar esta misma consulta al mail de la RAE para investigar.


Después contanos qué te responden desde la Santa Academia.


----------



## murtimer

Cuando lo  utilizas como verbo se dice imprimido. Ejemplo: Ayer he imprimido las últimas tres páginas de mi libro. Por lo tanto mi libro completo para hoy  ya está impreso.  "Impreso" se usa en la forma activa, como adjetivo. 

Lo mismo se da con Elegido y Electo:  Se comete mucho el error de decir fulano de tal ha sido "electo" Presidente, lo cual es incorrecto. Ha sido ELEGIDO Presidente, razón por la cual ya es nuestro Presidente Electo. "Electo" se usa como sustantivo, no como verbo.

He imprimido toda mi tarea. Mi tarea por lo tanto ya está impresa.

Espero que sea útil la información. Saludos


----------



## murtimer

Ahora que he vuelto a leer lo que escribí me doy cuenta que puse un error. Fé de erratas. Dice "sustantivo" cuando debe decir "adjetivo". Saludos


----------



## X_PaCs

*Dobles participios: imprimido/impreso, freído/frito, proveído/provisto*   Los únicos verbos que en la lengua actual presentan dos participios, uno regular y otro irregular, son _imprimir _(_imprimido/impreso_),_ freír _(_freído/frito_) y _proveer _(_proveído/provisto_),  con sus respectivos derivados. Los dos participios pueden utilizarse  indistintamente en la formación de los tiempos compuestos y de la pasiva  perifrástica, aunque la preferencia por una u otra forma varíe en cada  caso (véase el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas, _s/v imprimir, freir, proveer):
_Hemos *imprimido* veinte ejemplares / Habían *impreso* las copias en papel fotográfico.
  Nos hemos *proveído* de todo lo necesario / Se había *provisto* de víveres abundantes.
  Las empanadillas han de ser *freídas* dos horas antes / Nunca había *frito* un huevo._
     No debe  asimilarse el caso de estos participios verbales irregulares con el del  nutrido grupo de adjetivos procedentes de participios latinos, como _abstracto _(del latín _abstractus,_ participio de _abstrahere_)_, atento_ (del lat. _attentus,_ part. de _attendere_),_ confuso _(del lat. _confusus,_ part. de _confundere_),_ correcto _(del lat. _correctus,_ part. de _corrigere_),_ contracto_ (del lat. _contractus,_ part. de _contrahere_),_ tinto _(del lat. _tinctus, _part. de _tingere_)_,_  etc. Algunas de estas formas pueden haber funcionado como participios  verbales en épocas pasadas del idioma, pero hoy funcionan solamente como  adjetivos y, por lo tanto, no se usan en la formación de los tiempos  compuestos ni de la voz pasiva de los verbos correspondientes (no se  dice *_Han contracto matrimonio _o *_Son correctos por el profesor,_ sino _Han contraído matrimonio_ o _Son corregidos por el profesor_). Por lo tanto, la consideración de estos verbos como «verbos con doble participio» carece de justificación gramatical.


 Fuente: RAE


----------



## Juanramon

X_PaCs said:


> *Dobles participios: imprimido/impreso, freído/frito, proveído/provisto*   Los únicos verbos que en la lengua actual presentan dos participios, uno regular y otro irregular, son _imprimir _(_imprimido/impreso_),_ freír _(_freído/frito_) y _proveer _(_proveído/provisto_),  con sus respectivos derivados. .......
> Fuente: RAE



¿Seguro que la RAE dice que sólo son estos tres? ¿Qué pasa, por ejemplo, con *bendecir, sepultar y maldecir*, entre otros?


----------



## Aviador

Juanramon said:


> ¿Seguro que la RAE dice que sólo son estos tres? ¿Qué pasa, por ejemplo, con *bendecir, sepultar y maldecir*, entre otros?


No creo que hayas oído decir:


_El cura ha *bendito* la casa._
_El difunto fue *sepulto* ayer._
_Me dijo que lo había *maldito*._
Yo sólo he visto y oído el participio regular (_bendecido_, _sepultado_, _maldecido_) en estos casos.


----------



## Juanramon

Lo que estoy diciendo es que hay más verbos que tienen dos participios y no sólo los que X-Pacs cita en su mensaje haciendo referencia a la RAE.


----------



## Realice

Juanramon said:


> ¿Seguro que la RAE dice que sólo son estos tres? ¿Qué pasa, por ejemplo, con *bendecir, sepultar y maldecir*, entre otros?


Pues supongo que deben pertenecer al _'nutrido grupo de adjetivos procedentes de participios latinos [que] pueden haber funcionado como participios verbales en épocas pasadas del idioma, pero hoy funcionan solamente como adjetivos y, por lo tanto, no se usan en la formación de los tiempos compuestos ni de la voz pasiva de los verbos correspondientes'_ .


----------



## Bumblecito

roxcyn said:


> Tiene el mismo pronunciación en español.  Así, si alguien teclea por la Internet escribe: Haber, ¿qué haces?, pero en realidad quiere decir--A ver, ¿qué haces?



¡Hola a todos!
Perdón por revivir el tema pero la verdad discrepo con el comentario citado. A ver y haber no tienen la misma pronunciación en español, si bien en México pronunciamos de igual manera la "S", la "Z" y la "C", esta última con las vocales "E" e "I", la "V" y la "B" sí tienen (o al menos deberían tener) una pronunciación diferente. El mismo nombre de cada letra lo indica: V (labio-dental) y B (labial), por lo que la letra "V" tiene un sonido parecido a la "F".

En fin, era solo una observación que, de hecho, lo aprendí en la clase de Inglés.


----------



## XiaoRoel

la "V" y la "B" sí tienen (o al menos deberían tener) una pronunciación diferente. El mismo nombre de cada letra lo indica: V (labio-dental) y B (labial), por lo que la letra "V" tiene un sonido parecido a la "F".
En español se pronuncian igual: *, o [ß] en otras posiciones, e incluso [b] o [p]. La labiodental [v] no existe en español.*


----------



## swift

Para no salirnos del tema, que es el uso de *imprimido* e *impreso*, les dejo acá una referencia a otras discusiones que ya hemos tenido en este mismo foro acerca de la oposición entre /b/ y /v/ en castellano.

Pronunciación: v / b (vida, vivir, nuevo)

Saludos,


swift


----------



## XiaoRoel

Y en portugués, pero no en gallego.
*Impreso* es más un adjetivo no verbal, _imprimido_ un participio (adjetivo verbal).


----------



## X_PaCs

lo que digo es que la *RAE* autoriza y reconoce los que salen en lo que comenté... todo lo demas está considerado malo, saludos*

bendecir, sepultar y maldecir
bendito-sepulto-maldito SON ADJETIVOS que no funcionan como verbo
*


----------



## lospazio

Yo he notado que en la Argentina la forma regular del participio de _imprimir_ está dejando de usarse. _Impreso_ es mucho más usual.


----------



## X_PaCs

en Chile igual decimos impreso. no se argentina, pero Chile se guía por la RAE y ellos aceptan _IMPRIMIDO_, por ejemplo. El que la RAE lo acepte no significa que lo usemos, la regla no hace al uso, sino que el uso hace la regla... es mi idea lingüística


----------



## ErOtto

X_PaCs said:


> ...la regla no hace al uso, sino que el uso hace la regla... es mi idea lingüística



Y la de la RAE. 
El problema está (para los _Sres. académicos_) en que el diccionario no se actualiza cada 6 meses... el uso sí.


----------



## yermglm

impreso o imprimido?


----------



## Pinairun

Ambos.

_Imprimir _es uno de los tres verbos de español con doble participio.

¡Qué descortés! Se me olvidó darte la bienvenida, *yermglm*.


----------



## Jonno

Sin embargo cuando funciona como sustantivo lo que se usa es impreso, no imprimido: "Cumplimente el impreso 35 y entréguelo en aquella ventanilla.

De todas formas estoy convencido de que esto es algo ya hablado en el foro ¿has hecho una búsqueda?


Edito: yermgim, acabo de ver que en tu mensaje has puesto un enlace en el que se encuentra la respuesta. No entiendo el motivo de tu consulta.


----------

